# Is that a rat???



## shezzy

Does anyone else get this comment about their ferrets?

Everytime, without fail, I take the ferrets out and at least one person asks me "is that a rat??" 
The other day on the bus about 3 people asked that question. One woman was being annoying and asked "so what do they eat then?", my OH answered back "people" and she actually gasped and looked terrified. :huh: Even though little Calypso was on her harness and snuggled into my pocket. Who would beleive such things


----------



## Jekkarat005

shezzy said:


> Does anyone else get this comment about their ferrets?
> 
> Everytime, without fail, I take the ferrets out and at least one person asks me "is that a rat??"
> The other day on the bus about 3 people asked that question. One woman was being annoying and asked "so what do they eat then?", my OH answered back "people" and she actually gasped and looked terrified. :huh: Even though little Calypso was on her harness and snuggled into my pocket. Who would beleive such things


Hahaha, I can't believe someone would get ferrets and rats mixed up, someone at the vets once thought my rats were hamsters though, I guess some people just don't know much about small pets.


----------



## shezzy

Carmez said:


> Why dnt u post pics to compare


Furret  Little Diego









Little ratty  how cute is it on its little harness hehe


----------



## simplysardonic

It's funny, as I get people at the vets when I take my rats asking 'is that a ferret?'
Even had one bright spark ask if they were kittens


----------



## shezzy

Jekkarat005 said:


> Hahaha, I can't believe someone would get ferrets and rats mixed up, someone at the vets once thought my rats were hamsters though, I guess some people just don't know much about small pets.





simplysardonic said:


> It's funny, as I get people at the vets when I take my rats asking 'is that a ferret?'
> Even had one bright spark ask if they were kittens


So its not one sided then haha

Yeh I forget not everyone knows all the different kinds. its just bizzar.
The worst was Diegos first owners who compared him to a g/pig, was gonna feed him g/pig food and cabbage  It just... bizzar sometimes


----------



## Snippet

shezzy said:


> Furret  Little Diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little ratty  how cute is it on its little harness hehe


That's not a little ratty!! That's a Gambian Pouched Rat, and it's probably at least the size of your ferret, if not bigger 

Anyway, back on topic. Some people's stupidity amazes and shocks me at times. How thick do you have to be to get ferrets and rats mixed up?


----------



## shezzy

Snippet said:


> That's not a little ratty!! That's a Gambian Pouched Rat, and it's probably at least the size of your ferret, if not bigger
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. Some people's stupidity amazes and shocks me at times. How thick do you have to be to get ferrets and rats mixed up?


Yeah, those are the rats that sniff out bombs or something???
to be fair deigo isnt little either, but I can imagine that rat is huggge. I know its not your everyday rat but that pics just so cute hehe


----------



## Snippet

shezzy said:


> Yeah, those are the rats that sniff out bombs or something???
> to be fair deigo isnt little either, but I can imagine that rat is huggge. I know its not your everyday rat but that pics just so cute hehe


Those are the ones. They also sniff out TB. They are unbelievably cute.

HeroRat


----------



## shezzy

Snippet said:


> Those are the ones. They also sniff out TB. They are unbelievably cute.
> 
> HeroRat


Its really amazing what animals can do.


----------



## blade100

yep that is a gambian pouched rat
here is mine she is 2yrs old nxt month and weighs 4kg and she is bigger than a ferret.


----------



## shezzy

blade100 said:


> yep that is a gambian pouched rat
> here is mine she is 2yrs old nxt month and weighs 4kg and she is bigger than a ferret.


Aww !!  how adorable. >.< Awkt. I really wanna rat again


----------

